# Oriskany Report Sunday January 13, 2007



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We headed out of Southwinds Marina at around 8:00am on board the H2O Below. We had a crew of tech divers out of Atlantathat wanted to check out the hanger bay of the Oriskany. I decided to bring the gun along and see what I could get. The plan was to tie into the wreck and then orient the divers to the wreck. On descent, I was followed down from 10ft all the way down to the top of the wreck by a descent AJ. I sat on the top of the wreck waiting for the divers to come down while watching this AJ circle. I finally decided that it was his time to die. I cocked the gun and took the shot.









Enven though he doesn't look it in this picture, he ended up being around a 40lbs Amber Jack. 

After I got him on the stringer, one group of the divers descended down to me, and I pointed out the direction for them to head. I circled the wreck a couple more times and shot a descent scamp. The divers ascended from the hangar and started to work their way up the island. I assumed my perch on top of the island.










I watched the divers work their way around the island. They stopped by the American Flag for a quick shot










And then they made friends with some of the resident gate keepers of the Oriskany










On top of the island, they got some great shots of some of the tropicals that inhabit the island.














































Thanks alot to Greg Deaver for taking all of these pictures and emailing them to me. We had an excellent time diving with you and Gene, John, and Amber. Look forward to seeing you in the near future, and diving with you again.

Rich


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome pictures! and good report...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Rich!!!!! Dang good pics too, and :toast on that AJ!!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks alot Clay.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I love to see underwater shots like that. Great report Rich. Looks like the O is getting more and more growth on it.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, is definitely coming along. The soft corals and tropical fish have really found a home on the O. I have seen Barracuda, Amberjack, Grouper, Scamp, Snapper, and several other species on the O as well. There is a ton of life on it for sure.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

is it worthy of taking a trip to just for spearing. or should i stick to some of the other more well known wrecks.

if so any ideas this time of year

jeff


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not bad if you are already there, but there are a lot of other places that I would stop first.

Rich


----------

